# Shows You've Tapped Out On?



## op1e (Nov 30, 2010)

Was thinking today this was a good topic. Criteria? Only going back to last Fall's lineup I think, up until now. I'm a bit of a Sci Fi enthusiast, and I must say for some reason the big 3 networks just can't get it right, compared to the cable channels shows (excluding Fringe/Lost). Shows I tapped out on over the last year;

V (Too flashy of a remake, not as dark as the original)

Flash Forward (unlikeable characters)

Chuck (stopped caring)

NCIS; LA (Can't stand the giraffe brunette with the fucked up eye and realized LL is a douche after his Jason Ellis appearance)

Sanctuary (Its a less campy Primeval rip off, cant get into it)

Lotta casualties in the fall season's. Some good shows don't make it (Defying Gravity) and others like the top 2 get what they deserve.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2010)

What do you mean like tapped out? Started watching then stopped?


----------



## op1e (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2010)

Fair, well Lost is the first that comes to mind. Saw the first three seasons, missed a few episodes and never got back into it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

I kinda gave up fictional TV series altogether. I dunno... for whatever reason they just kinda stopped appealing to me.


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> I kinda gave up fictional TV series altogether. I dunno... for whatever reason they just kinda stopped appealing to me.



Same here.. The TV now is just there for the occasional news broadcast or Discovery/History channel stuff. Which you can now see on the internet so I guess I've kinda tapped out on TV altogether.


----------



## Origin (Nov 30, 2010)

Stopped watching TV a year or two ago. Loving it. It's just gotten too fucking stupid. 

The few shows I do like, like P&T Bullshit and Aqua Teen, Metalocalypse etc. I just buy or look up. Don't have the channels they're on, ehhhhn.


----------



## Necris (Nov 30, 2010)

The Walking Dead. I liked it, but I stopped watching after 3 episodes.


----------



## op1e (Nov 30, 2010)

Sticking with Walking Dead. Think you can catch em on demand, only 7 or 8 episodes to it this season. If I hear one more hipster complain about what they're ripping off from what, I'll ice pick him through his fukn Weezer glasses. What hasn't been done in the zombie genre? Would be impossible to create another show/movie without going somewhere another has gone.


----------



## groph (Nov 30, 2010)

Stargate Universe - Saw the first season and thought it was pretty good.

It's more or less "OH MY GOD WE'RE ALL FUCKED, IT'S TAKEN US AN ENTIRE SEASON TO SEE A FUCKING ALIEN, OH MY GOD IT'S SO DARK IN HERE, JESUS CHRIST THIS SHIP BECOMES MORE METAPHORICAL WITH EACH PASSING SECOND, OH MY GOD A STEREOTYPICAL BLACK GUY THIS IS SO DARK, OH MY GOD GRITTY!"

I mean it's still a decent show and honestly I like dark and gritty but I can totally see how SGU alienated the fuck out of Stargate fans. SG1 and Atlantis are NOTHING like SGU whatsoever. I'll still watch it from time to time.

And yeah, The Walking Dead seems to be a bunch of seriously overdone acting, but the gore rules and I like anything with zombies in it so I'll get along with it.

Legend of the Seeker - I don't know what channels this show made it to, but oh my god it is not possible to come up with a more generic story. You know precisely what's going to happen.
- You get the chosen one who has to fulfill a prophecy.
- Wizard and a hot chick accompany him
- The chosen one (the "seeker") doubts his abilities
- Some twist in the prophecy states that the Seeker is going to die.
- He doesn't
- Yay! Wizards!

It's entertaining enough, though. Just get past the fact that the story has been done tens of thousands of times and the subject matter is inherently cheesy.

Also, you're all going to hate me for this one, but House.

Mostly because I started watching it mid season, but I grew tired of Hugh Laurie's deadpan expression the whole time. The guy is hilarious, but at this point I don't care to get into that show.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2010)

Origin said:


> Stopped watching TV a year or two ago. Loving it. It's just gotten too fucking stupid.
> 
> The few shows I do like, like P&T Bullshit and Aqua Teen, Metalocalypse etc. I just buy or look up. Don't have the channels they're on, ehhhhn.



Hold up. Let me see if I get this straight. You stopped watching TV because it's gotten too fucking stupid, but you're a fan of Aqua Teens? I'm as big of an ATHF fan as there is, but that shit just does not add up. It's one of the stupidest shows I've ever seen.


----------



## AySay (Dec 1, 2010)

Almost EVERY SHOW ON TELEVISION

Most recently though "The Event"
So much hype, started out good, but then...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2010)

Nothing really... if I start watching something it's cos I enjoy it


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 1, 2010)

op1e said:


> Chuck (stopped caring)


Stargate Universe - Too much drama, no action, too fucking slow.
The Walking Dead - Well... the first episode was good, but after that everything became booring.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 1, 2010)

all TV hahaha im a straight gamer and guitarist now


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2010)

I tapped out on TV myself nearly a decade ago, but my wife got me back into some shows. It works out great, because she spends a lot of time weeding out the shows that really stink so that I don't have to watch them. 

I've noticed a trend lately in shows overstaying their welcome. I thought that Nip/Tuck was a pretty good drama for the first season or two. The last couple of seasons were pretty bad. Heroes season one was the best superhero show on the toob, IMO, but by the last season it had really the spark that made it interesting.

In the old days, if a show was good, they cancelled it long before it could start to suck, like The Job, Police Squad, or Sledgehammer. The fact that the executives pulled the plug on these shows while they were still getting better and better used to puzzle me, but now I see that many of these shows can lose momentum in one bad episode and never recover.


----------



## Thep (Dec 1, 2010)

Hells Kitchen...getting way too scripted and old. 

After hearing so much about it, out of curiosity I saw the first couple episodes of the new season of Glee and I felt like a raging homosexual afterwards. So I quit that and listened to Decrepit Birth. I enjoy pop music, but Glee is really something else. 

Sadly, thats the only show I watch other than Pawn Stars, South Park, and SNL haha.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm with the 'dramatic shows bore the hell out of me' crowd. I do watch breaking bad and sons of anarchy from time to time, but I spend most of my time watching history/discovery channel and the adult swim lineup. 

I've noticed that I've started taking a liking to Spongebob as of late as well. Please kill me..........


----------



## pink freud (Dec 1, 2010)

I stopped watching V after they went on hiatus after 5 episodes.

I love SGU though .


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 1, 2010)

groph said:


> Legend of the Seeker - I don't know what channels this show made it to, but oh my god it is not possible to come up with a more generic story. You know precisely what's going to happen.
> - You get the chosen one who has to fulfill a prophecy.
> - Wizard and a hot chick accompany him
> - The chosen one (the "seeker") doubts his abilities
> ...



Nothing screws with me like Legend of the Seeker...talk about something that should never have been made into a TV show. If you get the chance and have not done so, read the Sword of Truth novels....night and day does not even begin to describe the magnitude of difference between the two.

ok /rant mode off, apologies


----------



## op1e (Dec 1, 2010)

The Event is getting so bad I have to hang in just for the goof


----------



## Winspear (Dec 1, 2010)

Haven't watched TV in about 5 years except for catching random stuff round my girlfriends


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2010)

op1e said:


> The Event is getting so bad I have to hang in just for the goof



I can't believe people started watching that crap. The spots I saw of it earlier this year were cringe worthy.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 1, 2010)

Dexter, Season 5 have been really boring for me and I am two episode behind and I just have no desire to watch it anymore. oh well.
Top Gear (US version) has my attention now. And it put the spark back in my pop to look for a Viper for Florida.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, I stopped watching Dexter as well, about a few episodes into last season.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 1, 2010)

groph said:


> Stargate Universe - Saw the first season and thought it was pretty good.
> 
> It's more or less "OH MY GOD WE'RE ALL FUCKED, IT'S TAKEN US AN ENTIRE SEASON TO SEE A FUCKING ALIEN, OH MY GOD IT'S SO DARK IN HERE, JESUS CHRIST THIS SHIP BECOMES MORE METAPHORICAL WITH EACH PASSING SECOND, OH MY GOD A STEREOTYPICAL BLACK GUY THIS IS SO DARK, OH MY GOD GRITTY!"
> 
> I mean it's still a decent show and honestly I like dark and gritty but I can totally see how SGU alienated the fuck out of Stargate fans. SG1 and Atlantis are NOTHING like SGU whatsoever. I'll still watch it from time to time.



I have to agree. I enjoyed SGU quite a bit at first, but the tone of that show just never lightens up unless Eli is around. I enjoyed Dr Rush at first but the whole "seriousity" schtick has gotten tiring, which is something I never thought I'd say about Robert Carlyle.

And dear God, the music. The horrible, awful music. Not the score, which is just fine, but the crappy indie rock songs they insist on shoving into a bunch of episodes. That got annoying really quickly.

My DVR has basically been recording the entire series though, so I may just go nuts one night and watch it again, as I pretty well stopped shortly after the second half of season 1 began. Maybe I'll change my mind.

Other than that, I really don't watch a lot of TV, at least not broadcast. I typically throw on a DVD of Corner Gas (own the whole series) and watch it until I fall asleep at night. I also have the first 3 seasons of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## op1e (Dec 1, 2010)

I think Eli saves the show. Something tells me the producers thought up his character as "Hey we totally need a Jonah Hill type, only more geeky". They need to show more of Lt. James, or as I call her, "Tits Magillicutty". BTW enjoying Terriers right now, not a bad show.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 1, 2010)

op1e said:


> They need to show more of Lt. James, or as I call her, "Tits Magillicutty".



By more, do you mean more screen time, or more skin time? 

Agreed on both counts.


----------



## CFB (Dec 1, 2010)

Heroes. Once they started jumping around in time and alternate realities far too much it just became insanely confusing.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah , Heroes kinda lost me after season 2. 

Fringe is still decent and of course House.

I want more Band of Brothers and The Pacific. Loved those!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> I want more Band of Brothers and The Pacific. Loved those!



YES! YES! YES!

Band of Brothers was such a great mini series. Haven't gotten to see The Pacific yet, but I really want to.


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 1, 2010)

bostjan said:


> In the old days, if a show was good, they cancelled it long before it could start to suck, like The Job, Police Squad, or Sledgehammer. The fact that the executives pulled the plug on these shows while they were still getting better and better used to puzzle me, but now I see that many of these shows can lose momentum in one bad episode and never recover.



Network TV is controlled by corporations, and if the show is selling well it will stick around regardless of its declining quality (these days anyway, not sure why it was different back in the day). The shows and their subject matter are so one dimensional, repetitive and censored for the most part because the networks are more interested in their sponsors than the storytelling itself. That's why premium cable like HBO and Showtime are awesome, because they're not tied back by advertising/censorship and aren't as worried about viewership (although Deadwood is an example of a excellent HBO show that got cut because it wasn't making enough to justify it's production costs).

Pretty much every show gets bad, or worse than it was, at a certain point.


----------



## op1e (Dec 1, 2010)

Ya, but TV is a lot different for the Brits. They're not obsessed with getting 8 or more seasons out of a good show like we are here. Look at The Office (Brit version). Way better, 2 seasons. I guess we gotta beat everything into the ground here. Then again, a great show like The Unit goes 4 seasons, I think, and felt like it was cut down in its prime.
I think SG Atlantis had another good year or two left in it too.


----------

